# Norco Händler



## cubxx (30. Oktober 2009)

Wo gibt es im Bereich Ludwigshafen,Mannheim,Heidelberg 
einen Norco Händler? 

Gruß
cubxx


----------



## Burnhard (30. Oktober 2009)

http://www.norco-bikes.de/downloads/2009_NORCO_Haendlerverzeichnis.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (30. Oktober 2009)

Und falls jemand in der Schweiz einen Norco-Händler sucht, hier der Link:

Norco Händler CH

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## freedown (16. Januar 2011)

Hey,
ich hab hier nen Onlice-Versand gefunden die auch Norcos führen. Das richtige Ladengeschäft ist wohl in Remstal. http://www.boardx.de/bbikesb-c-278.html

Kennt den einer? Machen die Ihre Sache gut?  Ich frage das, da mir solche Online-Versandshops, wenn es um solche Preisklassen geht immer etwas suspekt sind.

Grüße


----------



## rocsam (6. Februar 2011)

boardx kenn ich nicht, wer einen wirklich kompetenten Händler im Raum Köln/Bonn sucht, sollte sich bei "bike area cologne" umschauen, Wallstr. 143 in Köln-Mühlheim. Ich hatte mein Fluid LT da zur Inspektion und war sehr angenehm überrascht- alles tippitoppi!
Mir wurde zB bei der Abholung nicht nur mein Rad einfach in die Hand gedrückt sondern mir wurden anhand der Rechnung auch alle Arbeiten Punkt für Punkt erklärt....


----------



## freedown (6. Februar 2011)

perfekt danke! sieht wirklich super aus der Laden!

Diese Händler-Sammlung von der Norco-Hompage scheint absolut nicht  merh aktuell zu sein. Ich habe da nen Händler angeschrieben, welcher mir nur sagen konnte das sie mal vor 5 Jahren Norcos verkauft haben, mittlerweite aber nur noch motorisierte zweiräder verkaufen. Naja.


----------



## Wiemann666 (6. Februar 2011)

freedown schrieb:


> perfekt danke! sieht wirklich super aus der Laden!
> 
> Diese Händler-Sammlung von der Norco-Hompage scheint absolut nicht  merh aktuell zu sein. Ich habe da nen Händler angeschrieben, welcher mir nur sagen konnte das sie mal vor 5 Jahren Norcos verkauft haben, mittlerweite aber nur noch motorisierte zweiräder verkaufen. Naja.



Rockers Bikeshop Bochum!!!


----------



## Matrahari (6. Februar 2011)

Da gibts noch den Fahrrad Bruckner in Heilbronn:

http://www.fahrrad-bruckner.de


----------



## fokelmensh (15. April 2011)

servus....ich bräuchte ein schaltauge!!! norco team dh 09!

danke im vorraus wenn mir einer weiterhelfen kann!!!


----------



## Burnhard (16. April 2011)

Sollte jeder Norco-Händler auf Lager haben.


----------



## fokelmensh (16. April 2011)

ja leider nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (18. April 2011)

Hat er aber am nächsten Tag bei sich im Laden.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## fokelmensh (10. August 2011)

Servus.....brauche dringend ein Schaltauge für das Norco team dh von 2009....kann mir jemand helfen???

grüße aus dresden


----------



## Burnhard (10. August 2011)

Immer noch ein Norco Händler


----------



## fokelmensh (14. August 2011)

gibts hier leider keinen und der, von dem ich den rahmen habe, hat betriebsruhe bis ende august..... und hätte ja sein können das jemand eins über hat


----------



## Burnhard (14. August 2011)

Ruf doch einfach mal bei einem Händler an und frag ob er dir das Schaltauge einfach zuschicken kann. Sollte ja kein Problem sein.


----------

